# Display Size



## theFOoL (May 6, 2019)

Hi guy's.... Again 

So just been looking along and what y'all think about our phone and its screen size. Prior it's more of a tablet now. Heck I have a Samsung S8+ and my pockets can't hold it in as when I sit it tends to fall and yes it's fallen a couple of times. What ya think


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2019)

6" max, any bigger and its awkward for pockets, and you may as well just get a tablet.


----------



## theFOoL (May 6, 2019)

Agreed there. I wanted the S8 but they got me the + and been stuck with it. Thank God they make 5.8 display still


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2019)

Tbh phones are getting a bit stupid imo, i used to be right into them, but now calls/text and music is all i use it for. some people are real idiots and will pay $800+ for a phone to fap ove and flash to their friends. I still use my htc m8 as it has flawless headphone output, which is more important to me than 128gb useless storage, 8gb ram. why on a phone? and 5+ cameras in case you want one for every day of the week.


----------



## wolar (May 6, 2019)

tigger said:


> Tbh phones are getting a bit stupid imo, i used to be right into them, but now calls/text and music is all i use it for. some people are real idiots and will pay $800+ for a phone to fap ove and flash to their friends. I still use my htc m8 as it has flawless headphone output, which is more important to me than 128gb useless storage, 8gb ram. why on a phone? and 5+ cameras in case you want one for every day of the week.


Same, htc m8 here and cannot see any reason to upgrade besides the battery life


----------



## John Naylor (May 6, 2019)

I used my Treo 650 for 7 years ... charged it every Saturday ... could switch batteries in 2 seconds.

However I was sitting in a hotel lobby editing a spreadheet and a report on my phone one day and I realized how ridiculous it was messing with a tiny KB on a tiny screen when I had a full size KB, Mouse and 17" screen sitting in my hotel room....or full size desktops in the hotel's business center 30 feet away.   Phones are no longer productivity devices /// more like a $1,000 game boy used for entertainment or "mental masturbation".   The accompanying now manages things folks put in front of theri faces to fill time, rather than address productivity.   Forget about i-Tunes, where is i-Work ?   And as a life long audiophile, the ide of centralizing you music library on a  device w/ a $15 sound system escapes me.

Planned obsolescence includes styling so thin , they bend, sceens crack and no chnageable batteries,


----------



## silentbogo (May 6, 2019)

I have relatively large hands, but my comfort point is around 5-5.2". Even with newer phones that have larger screen to body ratio, I can't really use anything over 5.5" as a daily driver.



tigger said:


> I still use my htc m8


My longest-lasting phone was M7. My younger brother used it for 2 years, then I abused it for another 3+ years and it was still holding up to the modern standard, except for degrading battery (had to disable WiFi and 3G if not used, and still charge it 1-2 times a day). 
Plus, it was a developer edition.  BTW, that was my only phone with "real" gorilla glass. Not a scratch after 5 years, while it went through quite a few demonstrations of me scratching and blasting the screen with keys and coins, falling on asphalt, falling into a puddle of mud, and being carried around in a tool bag a few dozen times. 
My Nokia 8 already has a small but deep scratch that came out of nowhere, and has a faint white spot on the backlight layer (barely 1 year in use, always carried around in a pocket with nothing else but the phone).


----------



## windwhirl (May 6, 2019)

Honestly, I think I'd be fine with 5.5" displays.

My phone has a 5.7" display (and a 5mm bezel on each side) and it feels a tad too big...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2019)

Moto G6 5.5".
5.5" is a perfect size for me.
Fits in my pocket nice and I can hold it with one hand confidently... With a case... The phone itself feels like it's made of super buffed obsidian...aka so smooth it's almost impossible to hold onto.


----------



## theFOoL (May 6, 2019)

Going to get a Moto phone probably the Moto G6 due to they update there phones quite often and are stable


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Going to get a Moto phone probably the Moto G6 due to they update there phones quite often and are stable


The updates can get annoying... Or I just gotta get used to it... Had this phone since January and I've had 6 updates...I assume some of them were available when my phone was sitting on a shelf tho and I had to catch up.

Before the first update the splash screen said Moto by Lenovo... Since then no mention of Lenovo.


----------



## Toothless (May 6, 2019)

I have an LG V40 ThinQ for my personal phone (which is from a promotion and soooo worth it) and a ZTE Zmax Pro for work. One is 6.1" and the other 6". No issues with fitting in pockets or getting in the way. I love the screen size but I take battery life as priority.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2019)

Toothless said:


> I have an LG V40 ThinQ for my personal phone (which is from a promotion and soooo worth it) and a ZTE Zmax Pro for work. One is 6.1" and the other 6". No issues with fitting in pockets or getting in the way. I love the screen size but I take battery life as priority.


I keep my Z-Max in my car and hotspot it for music...
ZTE really does have the best sounding phones.


----------



## Toothless (May 6, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I keep my Z-Max in my car and hotspot it for music...
> ZTE really does have the best sounding phones.


I love the 4080mha battery it has. I gotta say the audio is better on the LG with the dedicated DAC, but it's easily not the worst on the ZTE. I had the z981 and used that until the battery gave up. Still replaced it and gave it to a buddy.


----------

